# Secret field herp spots



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey all I'm from the Illawarra and would like to do some field herping, does any one have some secret locations or not so secret the would like to share? Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2013)

If they were secret they wouldn't be after being posted up here. 
It's best to keep good spots to yourself and a few others that you trust won't pillage them.
I don't think that such places should be broadcast on the internet imo.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 24, 2013)

Bushman said:


> If they were secret they wouldn't be after being posted up here.
> It's best to keep good spots to yourself and a few others that you trust won't pillage them.
> I don't think that such places should be broadcast on the internet imo.



I no this I just used the word 'secret' to get people's attention and if people would not mind helping they can inbox me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2013)

That's a better way to protect good spots. I've seen too many places ruined from unscrupulous collection over the years. Careless flipping of rocks is a telltale sign and can permanently damage precious micro-habitat. 

Try the escarpment country, which I've found to have the richest diversity. You can find several species on most days, as long as you avoid extremes of hot or cold weather. 
Good luck and happy herping.


----------



## butters (Sep 24, 2013)

And if you do feel the need to flip rocks try and leave them back in the same position they were in. 
I am pretty anal about leaving things as I found them but I have had numerous people tell me what does it matter. It does matter.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 24, 2013)

butters said:


> And if you do feel the need to flip rocks try and leave them back in the same position they were in.
> I am pretty anal about leaving things as I found them but I have had numerous people tell me what does it matter. It does matter.



I no it matters  and I am a part of a herp society and we are trying to get a field herp day going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jack (Sep 24, 2013)

We all should know it matters. 
Which herp society?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 24, 2013)

jack said:


> We all should know it matters.
> Which herp society?



Illawarra reptile society. I will be heading to a favorite spot if mine on Sunday it's called bendeela if any one wants to join


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jack (Sep 24, 2013)

Gippsland Water dragons, occasional black snake and odd lacey, lots of skinks. 
Probably a diamond somewhere it has survived being taken home as a souvenir. 
I tend to canoe fast passed the campsite there for the good stuff in the gorge downstream.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 24, 2013)

Where you from jack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2013)

As can be seen to the right, my location is 3/4 to 1 hour paddle from the campsite you are staying at (dependent on river conditions).
Haven't stayed there myself since the great 'real aussie' (ie what most call 'bogan') car camping invasions and subsequent council closing of more than half the camp site in the mid 90's.

Have a look for _Litoria fallax_ while you are there. This species was apparently not endemic to the valley, or nearby Shoalhaven, although now it is one of the most common species of frog. The first specimen from this invasion was found at Bendeela in January 1994.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice nice I was a part if all of that learning to ride a push bike, motorbike and then car there. when we first started going hardly any one went, now it's got security and not allowed to have a fire, I don't go to the camp site it's self to herp I go to beehive point or just pull off the rd at random spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FAY (Sep 25, 2013)

People you should talk to...Dickyknee...Moloch05(I think)..Just_Joshin...JasonL..and Jack...all knowledgeable about herping spots around the Illawarra.


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe the gate they put in a few years back on the beehive point road is locked at present.


----------



## longqi (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a hidden valley just north east of Ubud that is pretty good


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

jack said:


> I believe the gate they put in a few years back on the beehive point road is locked at present.



I have a motorbike so most fences/ gates don't matter and I'd rather a gate so people have a harder time trying to steal me bike 





longqi said:


> There is a hidden valley just north east of Ubud that is pretty good



Can you inbox me roughly where this hidden valley is


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

Just some frogs/eggs and lizards from a beautiful spot near me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## longqi (Sep 25, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Can you inbox me roughly where this hidden valley is



No worries about inbox
Follow the signs to the elephant safari park near Taro
Second gang on left past exit gate
About 3ks down there gang splits
Take right fork to gate
Tell Claire I sent you
She will let you in and direct you from there
If its wet watch for pit vipers on the path
Not many cobras up there
Plenty of retics boigas dendralaphis and ahuetella though
kraits keelbacks and sunbeams in the central creek


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

longqi said:


> No worries about inbox
> Follow the signs to the elephant safari park near Taro
> Second gang on left past exit gate
> About 3ks down there gang splits
> ...



I'm thinking you are not in Aus thanks for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## longqi (Sep 25, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I'm thinking you are not in Aus thanks for that



Sorry
You didnt stipulate that you were looking for spots only around Illawarra
So it was irresistible
Next time you visit Bali I can take you there ok


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

Well played mate you got me good cheers for the laugh. When I get there I'll have to hit you up on that offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

